# Druckerkennung im Netzwerk schlägt fehl



## Mako (23. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

in meiner Firma ist ein Netzwerk aufgebaut mit ca. 7 PCs. Nun habe ich an einem Client einen Drucker (Laserjet 4L) angeschlossen. Wenn ich direkt vom Client auf diesem Drucker lokal drucken will funktioniert das auch, aber nur solange kein anderer Netzwerkdrucker installiert ist. Sobald ich die Verbindung zum Netzwerk herstelle und einen weiteren Drucker, diesmal jedoch einen Netzwerkdrucker (HP Deskjet 920c Series), hinzufüge kommt es zu folgendem Fehler. Wenn ich ein Dokument vom Client aus auf dem Laserjet 4L drucken will, druckt er mir die Datei auf dem Deskjet 920c aus. Und da kommen nur Hyroglyphen da ja die Treiber nicht stimmen.

Woran kann so etwas liegen? Wie gesagt solange der Rechner nicht am Netz hängt funktioiert es, aber sobald ich in mit dem LAN verbinde kommt es zu Komplikationen.

Grüße Markus


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (26. Oktober 2003)

Hi

Solch ein Problem ist mir zwar unbekannt aber sag mir mal welches OS du verwendest. Vielleicht kann ich dir dann irgendwie weiter helfen. Hast du dich schon mal bei HP umgehört, vielleicht ist das Problem dort bekann und es gibt schon eine Lösung dafür. 

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## Mako (26. Oktober 2003)

Hi Stauffenberg, danke für die Antwort.

Nun auf dem Client ist Windows 2000 oben und der Server ist mit Suse 8.1 (war nicht meine Idee) aufgesetzt.

Bei HP habe ich mich noch nicht erkundigt, aber ich werde denen mal eine Mail schreiben.

Grüße Markus


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (26. Oktober 2003)

Noch ein Tipp: Schau mal in der Suse Hardware Datenbank nach ob die Drucker die du verwendest oder verwenden willst dort eingetragen sind.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## melmager (26. Oktober 2003)

Das liegt schlicht und einfach an HP

Drucker die mit L oder W in der Bezeichnung enden sind reine Arbeitsplatzdrucker
und könne nicht ohne weiteres im Netzwerk betrieben werden.

Und ja das ist gewollt von HP


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (26. Oktober 2003)

Obs gewollt ist oder nicht, das sei mal dahin gestellt. Ich hatte jedoch auch schon genügend Probleme mit Linux und Druckern. Konnte lange Zeit nicht auf meinem Lexmark drucken. Mit Suse 8.2 ging es dann.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## Mako (27. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

das Problem ist dass das schon funktioniert hat und als es dann den Server geschmissen hat udn er neu aufgesetzt wurde gings nicht mehr. 

Hat HP dafür also keine Lösungsvorschläge wenn es denn gewollt war?

Grüße Markus


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (27. Oktober 2003)

Ich glaube kaum, dass es gewollt war. Aber der Support für OpenSource Betriebssysteme ist derzeit bei fast allen Unternehmen sehr schlecht bis gar nicht vorhanden. 

Ein Tipp noch, lösche alle Druckertreiber und installiere Sie neu, sollte das auch nicht funktionieren versuch es mit einer anderen Distri.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------

